# my own business???????????



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, how have u been? much time ago i dont write u.

I have ben working in a restaurant for some weeks, ill leave it, hehe. I hate it. I had to stay hours front of the grill, so hot and after working had to clean all the floors, clean the grills,,,,,,change the oils from machines,,,,,polish the walls till it looks beautiful and was leaving at 2 am and arrived home at 3 am. I said to me,,,,,,,its not for me. I like cooking, no doubts about that,,,,,,,but cooking under pressure and so many hours,,,,,,with hurts in your hands and ur back hurted,,,,no way. I feel stupid cuz after leaving the university with the middle of business,,,but i dont regret,,,,,,,i learned a lot at culinary school,,,,,,,,i learned what a genoise is,,what foie gras,,,roux,,,stocks,,,,difference betweena mousse and a bavaroise,,,the 3 kinds of merengue,,,,,how to make a good bolognesa,,,,,,pesto,,,,,,many many things,,My personality is quiet,,,,,funny,,excellent for maths,,computers and helpful.

I have decided to come back to university and end my studies,,,,probably hotel management now. I dont want to breake my back for other who makes a lot of money and pays me 200 dollars monthly, im sorry if it sounds arrogant. I dont have troubles for working sundays and saturdays,,,,,but if it were for myself, my own business, i would do it of course. My parents had bakeries so working on sunday,,,,,its common,,,,,,.

Im planning to move to Australia,,,,,,,and i was wondering if i study hotel management,,,,,,,do u think i can open my own business after that? I like catering,,,,,,i like teaching,,,,,,some things are so easy and people say "wowwwwwwwwww". I would like to maange kitchens in hospitals and schools,,,,watching people smiles saying thanks,,,,,can fill me so mucj.A friend told me, if u want a catering business u should get experience before that,,,,,,,and make some money before for buying all ur stuff,is it necessary?. I like watching people happy, and i like business, too,,,,,if i look like mcduck (donald's uncle) u know why. And I love cafes, too, a loooooot, just helping people,,,,,,making a good service,watching how to make an excellent cafe ..........,,,,,but what i hate is working long hours and holidays for someone else. what do u think so? any advice? Fortunatelly i dont feel frustrated,,,,i know i can cook, but dont want to do long hours, im honest to myself. what are disadvantages of starting ur own cafe.,,,,,,no restaurant,,just cafes and pastry shops. Thanks!

Gus


----------



## emee (Jun 11, 2006)

i'm not sure if my opinion is going to help you since i don't know much about opening up a business of my own. my parents are restaurant owners and i have done a few catering for them and i can tell you if you hate the hours of working at a restaurant then you'll hate owning a restaurant. my parents work 7 days a week and sometimes during holidays depending on which holidays. it took them over 30 stressful years till they finally got to where they are now..they are still working in their 50's, which i told them over and over again to retire but they love their job and they wouldn't know what else they would do in their life. ..i don't know about cafes but i'm assuming its simliar to opening a restaurant...maybe you should work as a manager at a cafe or bakery store and see whether you would like owning one some day...good luck.


----------



## suigeneris (Jun 17, 2006)

i feel bad to let your education to waste not to mention you enjoyed the knowledge of it. Now the issue is how to fit yourself into the real world and not just cooking techniques. And yes owning a restaurant is a tremendous and demanding business..you must love it to endure it......but you can perhaps cater. Or maybe you didn't like that particular position.....maybe another restaurant .....cause what's key is to gain real world experience wwhile earning......I hope you don't give up onyour passion ....keep searching.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I feel shortened hours and ownership might be a collision of circumstances. The cooking is ok, you can choose your hours to the greatest financial benefit. Starting at 4 in the morning might allow you to clean up the breakfast market, and so on. But then the cleaning, well thats ok too. But you get home and think you will put your feet up for a moment, then drop off to sleep, wake at midnight, and know you have to start the bookwork. You must or you go broke from your business leaking all sorts of little things, some not so little. And no, it cannot be put off, a parallel would be asking someone to come back tomorrow for their corned beef on rye. You may want too investigate a little more.


----------

